# Diorama for Star Wars Figures



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi folks,

I've po9sted some images of my latest Dioorama/Playset in the Scifi section, but as it is also a diorama, I thought I'd show it off here also.

I've also custom painted the vehicles, to make thewm look more true to life. 

The whole thing is designed as a playset and folds flat, so it can be easily stored away.

Here it is:


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Great job! That looks very nice.


----------



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Jason,


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

JM,
More great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

These are great, I like the helmet lying on the ground, kinda makes sense in this scenario, thanks for posting the photos. Karl


----------



## Diomakr (Mar 4, 2009)

that looks really good- i'm into star wars dios- but i definitely like that... great job


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Very nice!
If I ever take any out of the packages, I'll do one for sure.

George


----------

